# Good place to get fish/accessories in Langley?



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Just moved to langley, anyone know of any good stores around here? the only thing ive found is petsmart :\

If you do can u leave the name and possibly the address.

Thanks


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well there is Petland I think it is called on Fraser Highway just south of 64th avenue. They have a good selection of stuff but certainly not the cheapest place in the lower mainland. 

Fish World is on the Langley Bypass just east of 192nd street.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> well there is Petland I think it is called on Fraser Highway just south of 64th avenue. They have a good selection of stuff but certainly not the cheapest place in the lower mainland.
> 
> Fish World is on the Langley Bypass just east of 192nd street.


yah i went to petland, they are not that great, ill try the Fish World tomorrow,

Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New owner at fish world, Tom is working hard to make it better in all respects, they have a new fish guy named Jim who knows his stuff. Worth while checking it out for sure.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> well there is Petland I think it is called on Fraser Highway just south of 64th avenue. They have a good selection of stuff but certainly not the cheapest place in the lower mainland.
> 
> Fish World is on the Langley Bypass just east of 192nd street.


yep, petland is right on fraser highway at the galini's/Hmart/baskin robbins strip mall. I'm not sure if Fishworld is open though. everytime i pass by, the 'Open' sign is turned on...but the door is always locked. guess they're still renovating...or maybe they just see me coming. hoh!!  lol!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't think of any in langley except the ones that were said....i know that the petland down in south surrey, right by the walmart and five guys has a weekly sale on tues and weds. buy one, get one free on fish that are under $10. if you're looking for fish...and i think the guarantee is for 30 days.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

isn't there a pond store or something in langley? i thought i read it somewhere.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes the pond store is on 64th ave south side of the street close to 200ave. Can't remember the name, they got lots of neat stuff in there.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Petsmart in Langley is probably the best place to buy accessories, equipment, fish food, ferts, conditioners, etc. - price-wise. (But not fish).
Petland on Fraser Highway is ok, but prices somewhat high.
Fishworld is improving daily/weekly, but isn't quite there yet - perhaps in time.
Best place for quality fish & plants, along with experienced, knowledgeable service, and reasonable prices is Roger's Aquatics - not in Langley, but not too far off in Surrey/Delta - Scott Rd. (120th St.,) @ 81 st Ave.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah, roger's aquatics is on the northbound side of 120, right next to the IHOP...and across the street from the Superstore. I'm still new to the delta area, so when i was driving there...i had to look around all while being careful not to get into an accident.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

When I'm in Langley I always try to stop at Petland. I bought my longest living betta (close to 5 years) there and I have one right now for almost one year and it's doing great. Price is not the cheapest, but they do have quarantee on the fish (I think it's 30days) 
Also previously mentioned Rogers is in surrey on Scott road/120th St. is always great place to buy stuff. Sorry I can not think of any other stores in that area.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh yeah, there's also, Paul's Aquarium Centre. 108 - 7533 135th Street in surrey. It's right behind the costco on king george.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If you want to go the other way it's about the same distance to Pet lovers in Abbotsford as it is to drive to Paul's or Rogers. Pet lovers is in west oaks mall in the rear, limited fish selection but are nice and healthy and he has a pretty good plant selection and knows his stuff. Having said that all three are great to deal with though.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Clown Lover said:


> New owner at fish world, Tom is working hard to make it better in all respects, they have a new fish guy named Jim who knows his stuff. Worth while checking it out for sure.


hey what about that Tyler guy who is there half the time after 4....


----------

